# Small bald spots on 6 week Chicks face



## micochsl (Jun 30, 2013)

Concerned since one of our girls died yesterday. Noticed today a few bald spots on the face of my Plymouth Rocks. I have attached some photos ( I hope). Is this normal? Is this a sign of them pecking at each other? Please give me advice. Thank you!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Mites? Try spreading some DE.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Diatomaceous Earth.


----------

